# Html in JTextPane anzeigen?



## jago (17. Mai 2008)

Hi...

Ich weiss wie ich eine Html Datei ueber ihre URL in einem JTextPane anzeigen kann.

Wie ist es nun aber wenn ich den Html code als String habe...wie zeige ich den dann als Html in einem JTextPane an?

Danke,
jago


----------



## André Uhres (18. Mai 2008)

Ein Beispiel:

```
jTextPane1 = new JTextPane();
jTextPane1.setContentType("text/html");
jTextPane1.setText(
        "<html>" +
        "  <head>" +
        "  </head>" +
        "  <body>" +
        "    <p style=\"margin-top: 0\">" +
        "      <h1>Title</h1>" +
        "      <h2>Subtitle</h2>" +
        "      here is my text" +
        "    </p>" +
        "  </body>" +
        "</html>");
```


----------



## Guest (18. Mai 2008)

Danke ich probiers aus...ich dachte so etwas haette ich schon ohne Erfolg gemacht...vielleicht war irgendein Tippfehler drin


----------

